# The Pickup thread



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

Which pickups do you use?
What are your favorite ones?

I'm currently using PRS Santana IIIs (Bridge and Neck)
I really like the neck pickup, it has exactly the tone I want, but I think my bridge pickup lack some output. I couldn't find the output of it in the PRS website though, nor could I find an email to contact them...

I've used DiMarzio Evolution before, and I thought they were great, really good definition and tons of output.

Any thoughts on pickups???


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

WCR DarkBursts in my R8.
WCR CrossRoads in my PRS Archtop.
WCR Shredders in my CU24.
Lollar P90s in my R4.
Seymour Duncan Antiquity 1955 Telecaster Bridge in my Esquire.
Seymour Duncan Antiquity II Surfers in my 65' Relic.

I'm happy with them all. :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i seem to be hooked on noiseless single coils. it goes without saying that i would prefer traditional (noisy) single coils, but i use a ton of gain.

in my strat plus i have a set of kinman traditional mark IIs, which are absoultely astounding.

i'm putting a gfs lil puncher 10k dual rail humbucker in the bridge position of the aerodyne tele tonight.

if that works out, i'll replace the p90 neck with a mini-humbucker.

i like the three gold lace sensors in my tele deluxe plus, but plan to replace them all with traditional (noisy) single coils, and only use this guitar for clean and mild overdrive settings.

when my new legacy arrives from g&l, i'll make a decision whether to keep the stock single coils, or replace them with noiseless.

-david


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm the resident EMG nut around here.

In my FrankenJackson I have an 89 (bridge) SA (middle) and 85 Neck.

In My Ibanez RG1570 it's an 89 bridge, SA middle, and 85v neck.

In my Tele, it's an Alnico/Ceramic combo (yes still EMG)

I also have an SA in my Lap Steel.




(Oh and for the record, I'm doing classic rock and original rock)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Evans, followed by EMGs, followed by all the rest. Most of my guitars have Seymours, and they are decent pickups. I like some of the DiMazios, but only the real vile stuff like the Super Distortion. I dont like the rest of the DiMarzios, I find them harsh compared with the Seymours. But yeah, Evans, a great CDN product.................


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

For my strats, one has Lindy Fralin Blues specials and the other has Custom Shop 69 pickups. Both are great and have different tones. For my tele I use custom shop Texas tele pups. As with any single coil sheilding is a absolute necessity, with the 69's the middle is not reversed wound so shielding is a must.I will say that a good shielding job does eliminate the majority of the noise.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm really digging the seymores I got from Jeff here on the forum, a custom 5 and a '59...great vintage tones :rockon:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

In my Ibanez a SD Jazz in the neck and a Custom 5 in the bridge. My Godin Exit 22 has the stock PUs designed by Duncan....they sound great so no plans to change them (I did put 500K pots in the Godin)

Tarl


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i seem to be hooked on noiseless single coils. it goes without saying that i would prefer traditional (noisy) single coils, but i use a ton of gain.
> 
> in my strat plus i have a set of kinman traditional mark IIs, which are absoultely astounding.
> 
> ...




Hey David

If you like noiseless pickups, you have to try the Suhr backplate system. I believe you can use this with any Strat style guitar with a trem. 
My friend, Hugh, had one installed in a Suhr Strat of his and it sounds great. Just like it did before the silent system but sans noise.
We compared three Suhr Strats. all with the same pickups. One with the system factory installed, one with the retrofit, and one without. 
The factory one was dead silent, no hum at all. It also had a pull up volume control to disable the silent system, so you can compare any tone sucking issues. There were none.
Next the retro fit had some noise. I would say maybe 2-3% but far less than any normal humbucker that I own.
Then the Strat without the system had the normal 60 cycle hum that you would expect. 
However all three guitars were exactly the same regarding tone. No eq sucking tendencies whatsoever. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey David
> 
> If you like noiseless pickups, you have to try the Suhr backplate system. I believe you can use this with any Strat style guitar with a trem.
> My friend, Hugh, had one installed in a Suhr Strat of his and it sounds great. Just like it did before the silent system but sans noise.
> ...


...i've been spreading the word, pete!

i'm thinking of installing it in my g&l legacy. the stock pickups are astounding.


----------

